# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  LASCA, my first posted map

## Domino44

This is one of my favorite maps that I have done. I sat down at the computer and just did it, I didn't have to think about it, I could feel it. I wanted to post it and see what anyone else would think of it. Please comment.

----------


## Meshon

Hey, I like the simple gradient you used to colour your map. You might think some more about where your rivers come from; at the moment they seem to be coming from the plains, rather than mountains which is more usual. Of course, in fantasy worlds all kinds of interesting things can happen!

What software are you using to make your maps? I noticed that the pixels are visible, so you could also try working at a higher resolution.

Keep your maps coming, and thanks for sharing them!

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Domino44

Thanks, The Reaching river actually turns into a under ground river that channels into the Dragon Claw lakes and beyond. 

For this map I didn't have access to photoshop so out of desperation I found an online photoshop type thing called picmonky. It was not easy to do this map and I did not do it the easy way, it took a lot of creative thinking. That is most likely why it isn't in the best quality. 

Thank you so much for replying and thanks for your input.  :Smile:

----------

